# Can the bud blast be saved ?



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

My 1st Kovachii hybrid, Kovachii x Besse. Arrived in poor shape with mold all over the medium which I took care of with Physan 20.

But that's not the worst part, the bud sheath was turning brown and expanded rapidly daily. I was forced to cut open the sheath & tossed the brown side of the sheath and hospitalized the tiny bud into a home made "sandwich bag green house"

Do I have a chance? I desperately want to save this! From the picture, do you think the bud will survive?

Thx!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

The spike has some rot and is browning and expanding as well. 

Bacteria? I am thinking about using my antibiotic eye cream. 
The priority is Orchid over pink eye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jul 29, 2016)

I doubt it's savable, but get that plastic off of the bud. If it has any chance of surviving, the plastic only improves the growing conditions for the fungus.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2016)

Blasted bud is blasted. 

If the tip is green, it may develop and continue on making new buds though. 

Btw, are you the same Ma sha on eBay??
If so, that picture of pink neo is from me.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2016)

Ummmm...kovachii and it hybrids' buds are brown.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Blasted bud is blasted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, I grabbed a photo from the web as mine isn't bloomed yet. Let me know if you are ok with it, or I can take it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ummmm...kovachii and it hybrids' buds are brown.





It's not brown, just the lighting. I'll take a better photo tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jul 29, 2016)

You should ALWAYS ask before posting someone else's photos.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ray said:


> You should ALWAYS ask before posting someone else's photos.



I agree, it was a poor judgement on my part & it bothers me. 
Since I haven't heard back from Happypaphy7, I went ahead & removed the picture.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ray said:


> I doubt it's savable, but get that plastic off of the bud. If it has any chance of surviving, the plastic only improves the growing conditions for the fungus.



Thanks Ray,

My window area are only 50/60% humidity usually & goes down to 30-40 when the sun hits. if I take the bag off, I am afraid the naked bud may dry blast. are the tiny naked bud capable to withstand low humidity?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ma_sha1 said:


> I agree, it was a poor judgement on my part & it bothers me.
> Since I haven't heard back from Happypaphy7, I went ahead & removed the picture.



I was just pointing out. 
It's ok. Buy me a candy. Just kidding!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I was just pointing out.
> 
> It's ok. Buy me a candy. Just kidding!





Thanks buddy, Candies are on me if we meet at an orchid show 


Now back to the bud:

The bag is off, the bud is free & the 2nd sheath looks good so far, but the whole thing isn't growing much, a watched pot never boils but I can't help it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2016)

It will probably open, but I think it will be deformed. Not to worry -- Phrags usually have another bud coming.


----------

